# Neve nas Beiras e Trás-os-Montes - 31/10/2020



## Dan (30 Mar 2020 às 09:53)

O que se pode arranjar. Neve fraca.






2,8ºC por agora.


----------



## Nickname (30 Mar 2020 às 18:16)

No Mezio, Castro Daire, a 900m de altitude aproximadamente.
Temperatura de 1.3ºC às 17h


E pelos comentários também parece que neva em Ferreira d'Aves, no Norte do concelho do Sátão.


Aqui o vento intensificou-se novamente, *6.1ºC*, sem chuva.


----------



## Tonton (30 Mar 2020 às 22:24)

*Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Continente*
*Guarda*
Amarelo *Neve* Queda de neve dispersa acima de 800/1000 metros de altitude, subindo gradualmente a cota para 1200 a 1400 metros ao longo de dia 31 e aumentando de intensidade a partir da tarde.Impactos prováveis: Perturbação causada por queda de neve e formação de gelo (p. ex., vias condicionadas ou interditas, danos em estruturas ou árvores devido à acumulação de neve, abastecimentos locais prejudicados)
Válido entre *2020-03-30 20:52:00* e *2020-04-01 00:00:00 (hora UTC)*

*Castelo Branco*
Amarelo *Neve* Queda de neve dispersa acima de 800/1000 metros de altitude, subindo gradualmente a cota para 1200 a 1400 metros ao longo de dia 31 e aumentando de intensidade a partir da tarde.Impactos prováveis: Perturbação causada por queda de neve e formação de gelo (p. ex., vias condicionadas ou interditas, danos em estruturas ou árvores devido à acumulação de neve, abastecimentos locais prejudicados)
Válido entre *2020-03-30 20:52:00* e *2020-04-01 00:00:00 (hora UTC)*


----------



## Serrano (30 Mar 2020 às 23:13)

1.5°C no Sarzedo, com a neve a querer acumular nas superfícies mais favoráveis.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## beiras18 (31 Mar 2020 às 06:06)

Pedrofm98 disse:


> Neva no Fundão com bastante intensidade. Os carros e passeios começam a acumular.
> Boa surpresa
> 
> Enviado do meu LYA-L29 através do Tapatalk


Tendo em conta as horas foi o melhor que consegui tirar... 











Enviado do meu LYA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2020 às 07:37)

Várzea da Serra acorda hoje assim:


----------



## Serrano (31 Mar 2020 às 07:41)

E o Sarzedo acorda assim... 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mar 2020 às 07:41)




----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2020 às 07:44)

Fotos retiradas do site meteoestrela:

Penhas da Saúde (temp. actual -4,5ºC )





Covilhã (temp. actual +0,6ºC)


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2020 às 07:56)

Neva bem, neste momento.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mar 2020 às 08:14)

E neva! Pequenina mas cai.


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2020 às 08:29)

Bom dia,

Neva no aeródromo de Mogadouro ( 714 m)  neste momento, visível ( ainda timidamente)  pela web cam:











Temperatura actual 1ºc ( deve ser ligeiramente menos pois o site arredonda às unidades)

http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mar 2020 às 08:34)

Deu agora para ver a encosta da Serra.
Muita neve.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2020 às 08:36)

*0.7ºC*, não abranda e parece um pouco mais consistente, flocos mais grossos e demoram mais a cair!!!!
Estou a gostar!!


Estou com alguma dificuldade em colocar fotos, mas por enquanto nada de muíto relevante ainda.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/spsul.amigos/permalink/3024200284298760/


Mangualde:


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2020 às 08:48)

Já se nota a acumulação em telhados mais escuros e em folhas de nespereira!!! 
Acho que mais meia-hora assim e fica quase tudo branquinho.


Alguns carros passam todos branquinhos,  provavelmente vindos da zona do Sátão.


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mar 2020 às 08:48)

Acumulação a partir dos 700mts +-







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Mar 2020 às 08:52)

A caminho do trabalho






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## pedro303 (31 Mar 2020 às 08:54)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Mar 2020 às 09:06)




----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2020 às 09:38)

Aqui graças a uma aguaceiro muito intenso de água-neve por volta das 9h15 derreteu quase tudo.
Mas agora volta a neve mais sólida, vai caindo com pouca intensidade.


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2020 às 10:04)

Por aqui parou, a temperatura vai subindo, *2.7ºC*
*1.8mm* acumulados


Muita neve em Lamego:


Gralheira





Penedono


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2020 às 10:28)

Penhas da Saúde


----------



## joselamego (31 Mar 2020 às 10:31)

Lamego 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2020 às 10:32)

Neve na aldeia onde costumo passar férias no verão, Signo-Samo (Pampilhosa da Serra), a uma altitude de 650m.

Fotos de Vítor Barata.


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2020 às 10:35)

Parece-me Abraveses, por causa das bombas da Lubrialta


Já bem perto do centro da cidade, a 510m de altitude.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2020 às 10:38)

Souto da Casa, por Luísa Fernandes.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Mar 2020 às 10:47)

*Imagens da Covilhã* tiradas das redes sociais (a primeira foto é de Pedro Carriço e a última de Pedro Seixo Rodrigues).


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2020 às 10:48)

Peva, Moimenta da Beira


Vila da Ponte, Sernancelhe


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Mar 2020 às 10:49)

E, claro, da página do Sporting da Covilhã, o velhinho Santos Pinto...


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2020 às 10:51)

Aeródromo de Mogadouro, todo branquinho e com uma temperatura actual de 0ºc 

Webcam:






http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33

Ali perto, na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro, segundo relato de  familiares, também já acumula bem nos telhados e superfícies.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2020 às 10:51)

*Cabril, Pampilhosa da Serra*


*Malhada do Rei, Pampilhosa da Serra*


*Guarda*


*Mangualde*



https://www.facebook.com/diogo.Marques.0614/videos/2836134899804007/


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mar 2020 às 11:23)

*Para recordação futura... *


----------



## joselamego (31 Mar 2020 às 11:27)

Lamego 

Foto : Rádio Douro sul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2020 às 11:31)

Aqui está um video um pouco mal conseguido daquilo que me pareceu ser água-neve ao início. A parte em que falei de ter visto meia dúzia de flocos mais individualizados não a consegui gravar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2020 às 11:32)

Os tópicos dedicados a eventos sempre contiveram posts copiados desde os seguimentos. Deste modo, decidimos fechar o tópico para as pessoas continuarem a postar nos seguimentos, e mais tarde logo se decide se se justifica a criação de um tópico dedicado a este evento, e em caso positivo, aí sim as respetivas mensagens serão copiadas


----------



## cm3pt (31 Mar 2020 às 11:36)

Não pegou mas ainda teve bom aspecto a neve hoje de manhã aqui em Vila Real. Sinceramente não me recordo de haver neve tão tarde (e vivo aqui há 30 anos). Lembro de um nevão a 23 de Março de 2017 (e aí houve acumulação) mas quase em Abril e na cidade não recordo que tenha havido.


----------



## MSantos (31 Mar 2020 às 12:09)

Esteve a nevar com grande intensidade em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, já com acumulação!.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2020 às 12:19)

Neve no Caramulo, hoje











Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2020 às 13:03)

*6ºC*
Aqui tudo calmo, sem chuva e com pouco vento.

Pendilhe, Vila Nova de Paiva (750m)






Alhais, Vila Nova de Paiva (780m)
,

Trancoso (850m)


Sátão, e se é na zona que penso que é, não passa dos 600m


Águas Boas, Sátão (850m)


Forles, Sátão (850m)
















Souto, Penedono (800m)























Penela da Beira, Penedono (900m)





https://www.facebook.com/PenelaDaBeira/photos/a.670230719694765/3028972677153879/?type=3&theater

Serra do Caramulo, 1000m










https://www.facebook.com/groups/177130539033570/permalink/2842241819189082/


----------



## huguh (31 Mar 2020 às 13:39)




----------



## tomalino (31 Mar 2020 às 14:39)

Neva também Moncorvo (vídeos de Viviana Leonardo):


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Mar 2020 às 15:01)

Mais imagens da terrinha _roubadas_ das redes sociais...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Mar 2020 às 15:03)

Um dos pontos do concelho da Covilhã onde mais nevou, apesar de estar a uma cota inferior à da maior parte da cidade, foi no Ferro; freguesia onde se produz bastante cereja...Fotos de João Xavier.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Mar 2020 às 15:11)

E para finalizar...

Minas da Panasqueira (concelho da Covilhã)_Foto de Marco Matias






Sobral de São Miguel (pertence à rede das Aldeias de Xisto, concelho da Covilhã)






O Fundão acumulou bastante...(Foto Breno Ximenes)






E Belmonte também se pintou de branco (foto Paulo Borralhinho)


----------



## Norther (31 Mar 2020 às 20:04)

Zona mais alta do Tortosendo sensivelmente 700m, ao fundo da Imagem está sensivelmente a 400m.




Foto tirada por Graça Garcia


----------



## Norther (31 Mar 2020 às 20:50)

Pelas 6 da manhã, durante a noite nevou mas fraquinho com vento moderado, foi a partir das 5h da manhã que começou nevar mais intensamente.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2020 às 21:35)

Em Várzea da Serra a acumulação ainda foi jeitosa:







A esta hora a neve já derreteu quase toda. A temperatura máxima foi há pouco: 3,8ºC.
3,6mm resultantes do derretimento da neve.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2020 às 22:29)

Pela vila do Caramulo julgo:


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mar 2020 às 23:17)

Video que apanhei de Almeida, achei interessante:


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2020 às 01:04)

Fotos : (Jorge Barreto )
Fotos: ( Olhar d'ouro )
——————————————
Lamego (520 m.altitude)

31/03/2020
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------

